

Let your friends chat with you anonymously - ozzzy
http://connected2.me/login

======
ozzzy
Hi HN,

This is my new startup and I'd love to get your feedback. It reached 150K+
members with only viral.

Basically you can think of it as Formspring with chat. You set up an account
for people to chat with you anonymously. As their identities are anonymous
your friends can ask everything to you that they normally cannot ask. They can
tell their thoughts and criticisms about you.

Moreover, you have an opportunity to chat anonymously with celebrities you
admire through Connected2.me. You can tell your problems to specialists such
as psychologists by keeping your identity secret and get an instant answer.
Companies also use Connected2.me in order to get anonymous feedback about
their products and give support to their customers real-time.

Please try and tell me what do you think.

